# Does anyone subscribe to Circuit Lab?



## JamieJ (Apr 29, 2022)

Does anyone subscribe to Circuit Lab? Is it worth the $79 a year?

I am really struggling with LTspice to where it is not useable for me without getting mega frustrated. Any tips on any other circuit simulation tools?


----------



## vladimirsky (Apr 29, 2022)

i do for precisely the same reason. it's ok, not great, not nearly as customizable, but it does have a decent amount of customization: you can import models, and with some semi-clever math, adjust multiple settings during analysis. with some cobbling together, you can even output the data sets from frequency analysis and import it into audacity to see how your pedal sounds. 

it's also been invaluable in helping me understand what i've built on the breadboard for prototyping.

in terms of ease-of-use, nothing is easier (as i've found.) i can pull together a model in minutes when i need to see what voltages in a circuit would be during troubleshooting. in all, it's only 80 bucks for a year, and worth it i think.

bad things: i don't think it's actually supported anymore. haven't seen new features and a lot of the questions in the forum go unanswered. the community does have a lot of circuits up that you can slog through.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 29, 2022)

I have been using partsim.com which is free and works reasonably well for my needs, which are very basic tbh...


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 29, 2022)

I’ll have a look at that, thanks @giovanni 
If that fails I’ll stump up the cash for circuit lab. Thanks @vladimirsky


----------

